# Quetschgefahr - wesentliche Änderung?



## stevenn (27 Juni 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hätte gerne eure Einschätzung zu einem aktuellem Thema.

Wir haben einen Prüfstand mit Lagerbock. Dieser Lagerbock (ca.1,5 m hoch, Welle ca. 20 cm Durchmesser) ist ein kleiner Teil des Prüfstandes.
Das Verstellen des Lagerbocks ist notwendig um verschiedene Prüflinge aufzubauen, also es muss bei jedem Prüflingswechsel verstellt werden.
Das Verstellen des Lagerbocks sah bis jetzt so aus: 20 Schrauben öffnen mit Kran verstellen und 20 Schrauben wieder anziehen.
dies soll nun geändert werden: automatische (elektrisch) Verstellung per Tastendruck nach Lösen der Schrauben.

So nun zu meiner Frage: 
Ist das nach eurer Meinung eine wesentliche Veränderung? 
Die Quetschgefahr die ich vorher hatte, habe ich jetzt wieder. Meiner Meinung nach ist es sogar noch sicherer geworden, weil der Betreiber beim Verfahren seine Finger weg lassen kann. Wie seht ihr das?


----------



## jora (27 Juni 2016)

Hallo stevenn,

ohne das Produkt genau zu kennen ist so eine Einschätzung immer schwierig.
Hast du dich an das neue Interpretationspapier gehalten?
http://www.bmas.de/DE/Themen/Arbeit...r-wesentliche-veraenderung-von-maschinen.html
Die Fragen sind recht gut und du wirst sauber an "die Hand" genommen.

Aber mal ne böse Frage, waren vorher schon elektrische Gefährdungen vorhanden?

Gruß
Alex


----------



## stevenn (27 Juni 2016)

danke für die schnelle Antwort.


jora schrieb:


> ohne das Produkt genau zu kennen ist so eine Einschätzung immer schwierig.


das hab ich mir schon gedacht, habs trotzdem mal probiert 
der Unterschied ist eigentlich eine "Verstelleinrichtung (Motor und Kupplung)". aufgrund des Interpretationspapiers stehe ich vor dem Problem / vor der Situation. ich hatte vorher die Gefahr sich zu quetschen und diese Gefahr habe ich jetzt auch. Nur sieht die halt ein bisschen anders aus, aber in beiden Fällen habe ich Quetschgefahr. Meiner Meinung nach, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit sich zu quetschen bei der neuen Version sogar geringer.

und zu den elektrischen Gefährdungen: hm eigentlich nicht, nur so allgemeine Sachen wie Schaltschrank usw. der neue Motor hätte auch ein CE und die Leitungen sind ordnungsgemäß verkabelt, sodass davon keine Gefahr ausgeht. (also Standard)


----------



## Blockmove (27 Juni 2016)

stevenn schrieb:


> und zu den elektrischen Gefährdungen: hm eigentlich nicht, nur so allgemeine Sachen wie Schaltschrank usw. der neue Motor hätte auch ein CE und die Leitungen sind ordnungsgemäß verkabelt, sodass davon keine Gefahr ausgeht. (also Standard)



Jora meint wohl was anderes:
Wenn nun eine elektrische Verstellung installierst, wo vorher keine war, fügst du unter Umständen neue Gefährdungen an der Anlage hinzu.
Diesen Punkt findest du auch im Interpredationspapier.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## jora (27 Juni 2016)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Jora meint wohl was anderes:
> Wenn nun eine elektrische Verstellung installierst, wo vorher keine war, fügst du unter Umständen neue Gefährdungen an der Anlage hinzu.
> Diesen Punkt findest du auch im Interpredationspapier.
> 
> ...



Besser hätte ich das kaum schreiben können 

Ich beziehe mich auf die vorletzten beiden Punkte, ist die Steuerung bereits für diese Änderung ausgelegt ODER kann diese separat integriert werden? Arbeite die max. 7 Fragen gründlich durch und wenn du bei allen keine Probleme hast bzw. die so beantworten konntest, das du auf keine wes. Veränderung kommst, um so besser, sonst weißt du was das bedeutet.


----------



## Safety (27 Juni 2016)

Hallo, denke mit dem neuen Interpretationspapier sollte es nicht so schnell zu einer wesentlichen Veränderung kommen.
Das erleichtert einem die Arbeit.
Denke auch der Fragesteller sollte da aus der Nummer rauskommen.


----------



## Blockmove (27 Juni 2016)

jora schrieb:


> ... sonst weißt du was das bedeutet.



Dass du einen anderen Blickpunkt wählen musst und die Fragen nochmals beantworten musst 
Im Ernst:
Das Papier schimpft sich nicht umsonst Interpredationspapier. Es bleibt unheimlich viel Raum für Auslegung und Interpredation.
Wenn wir uns bei den firmeninternen Diskussionen nicht einigen können, ziehen wir ext. Sachverständige hinzu. Und auch hier gab es schon reichlich Diskussionen.
Besonders interessant ist es, wenn man von solch einem Sachverständigen eine verbindliche Aussage haben will. Dabei trennt sich nämlich sehr schnell die Spreu vom Weizen .
Beratung und Normensuche bieten viele (aber Lesen können wir selber auch) ... will man aber eine konkrete und verbindliche Einzelfallbewertung, bekommen einige "Experten" auch das Muffensausen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## stevenn (28 Juni 2016)

danke für eure Meinungen.
die Steuerung dafür würde separat installiert. also *nicht* in eine andere Steuerung integriert.
Wenn ihr einen Motor nachträglich installiert, habt ihr dann eine elektrische Gefährdung? Das wäre ja fatal, dann kann man ja nichts modernisieren / automatisieren, ohne dass es eine wesentliche Änderung wird?
Ich hab einen Motor (mit CE) bis jetzt immer als inhärent sicher angesehen und die elektr. Schnittstelle wird standardmäßig verkabelt, da sehe ich kein Gefährdungspotential, oder wie seht ihr das?


----------



## Blockmove (28 Juni 2016)

stevenn schrieb:


> danke für eure Meinungen.
> die Steuerung dafür würde separat installiert. also *nicht* in eine andere Steuerung integriert.
> Wenn ihr einen Motor nachträglich installiert, habt ihr dann eine elektrische Gefährdung? Das wäre ja fatal, dann kann man ja nichts modernisieren / automatisieren, ohne dass es eine wesentliche Änderung wird?
> Ich hab einen Motor (mit CE) bis jetzt immer als inhärent sicher angesehen und die elektr. Schnittstelle wird standardmäßig verkabelt, da sehe ich kein Gefährdungspotential, oder wie seht ihr das?



Folgende Interpretationen:

Du automatisierst eine Bewegung ... Dadurch entstehen neue Gefährdungen -> Wesentliche Änderung
Die Bewegung gab es eigentlich schon bisher ... Durch die Automatisierung  wird die Anlage sicherer -> keine wesentliche Änderung

Ohne deine Anlage zu kennen, würde ich jetzt mal behaupten, dass beide Möglichkeiten sich mit jeweils passender Argumentation aus dem Interpretationspapier herleiten lassen. 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## jora (28 Juni 2016)

stevenn schrieb:


> Ich hab einen Motor (mit CE) bis jetzt immer als inhärent sicher angesehen und die elektr. Schnittstelle wird standardmäßig verkabelt, da sehe ich kein Gefährdungspotential, oder wie seht ihr das?



Wenn du vorher el. Energie an dem Arbeitsmittel hattest, ist es nicht zwangsläufig eine wes. Veränderung, wenn das Arbeitsmittel vorher komplett mechanisch war, dann wahrscheinlich schon. Es ist dabei komplet irrelevant, ob der Motor ein CE hat oder nicht, es geht nicht um die verwendeten Bauteile in der Betrachtung sondern um die mögliche Gefährdungen.

Strom bietet kein Gefährdungspotential? Mir wurde vor langen Jahren beigebracht, das Strom klein schwarz und hässlich macht, WENN man etwas falsch macht. Klar kommt jetzt wieder die Diskussion, aber ich baue doch nach dem Stand der Technik, entsprechend EN 60204-1... Klar stellt die Norm den Stand der Technik da UND sie wird eig. automatisch angewendet, da jede Elektrofachkraft das in der Ausbildung eingeprügelt bekommen hat, aber was unterscheidet eine Überstromschutzeinrichtung, Schutpotentialausgleich oder FI von einer feststehenden trennenden Schutzeinrichtung? Klar die Ausfürhung, aber alle genannten Bauteile haben das Ziel eine Gefährdung zu verhinder bzw. zu minimieren. Also vorsicht, el. Energie bietet viele Gefährungen, v.a. nach EN ISO 12100, nicht vergessen!

Als anderes Beispiel zu deinem Arbeitsmittel, die Bewegung wird nun nicht elektrisch sondern hydraulisch initiiert, wobei vorher keine Hydraulik vorhanden war, ist dies nun eine wesentliche Veränderung? Bei Hydraulik ist die Entscheidung meinstens wesentlich einfacher, da nach meiner Meinung die der Elektrofachkraft suspekt ist 

Gruß
Alex


----------



## M4NGO (28 Juni 2016)

Hallo,
ich hab bisher nicht viel mit Sicherheitsaspekte und Normen zu tun gehabt (bin auch grade erst mit meinem Studium Fertig), aber laut deiner Beschreibung wurde das Verstellen des Lagerbocks vorher mit Hilfe eines Kranes bewältigt und nach deinem Umbau wird der Kran nicht mehr benötigt. Da du die Kraft deines Krans jetzt anderweitig aufbringst, ist das für mich eine recht wesentliche Veränderung, auch wenn sich im ablaufenden Prozess nichts Wesentliches verändert.
Und egal was in irgendwelchen Normen steht und ob ich nach diesen Normen irgendetwas neu bewerten muss, würde ich zuerst mein Gewissen fragen, ob ich grade im Bereich Sicherheit mit (in deinem Fall) der Bewertung leben kann.

PS: Ach und beim Thema Sicherheit sollte man immer an die Dummheit, als auch an den Ideenreichtum der Menschen denken. Grade was das überwinden von Sicherheitsaspekten angeht. (Zitat: „Meiner Meinung nach ist es sogar noch sicherer geworden, weil der Betreiber beim Verfahren seine Finger weg lassen kann.“)

MfG
Ich


----------



## jora (28 Juni 2016)

M4NGO schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich hab bisher nicht viel mit Sicherheitsaspekte und Normen zu tun gehabt (bin auch grade erst mit meinem Studium Fertig), aber laut deiner Beschreibung wurde das Verstellen des Lagerbocks vorher mit Hilfe eines Kranes bewältigt und nach deinem Umbau wird der Kran nicht mehr benötigt. Da du die Kraft deines Krans jetzt anderweitig aufbringst, ist das für mich eine recht wesentliche Veränderung, auch wenn sich im ablaufenden Prozess nichts Wesentliches verändert.
> Und egal was in irgendwelchen Normen steht und ob ich nach diesen Normen irgendetwas neu bewerten muss, würde ich zuerst mein Gewissen fragen, ob ich grade im Bereich Sicherheit mit (in deinem Fall) der Bewertung leben kann.



Du hast da nen paar Punkte nicht ganz richtig dargestellt bzw. verstanden.
Wir diskutieren hier über das ProdSG und den zugehörigen Verordnungen, ArbschG, BetrSichV sowie deren Interpretation.
Nachdem mittlerweile recht genau definiert worden ist, was eine wesentliche Verändung ist und was nicht, sollte man sich genau an die Interpretation der BMAS halten.

Die Vorgaben, die man aus Normen erhält helfen einem bei der Konformitätsbewertung und generieren ggf. die Beweislastumkehr haben aber nur eine indirekte Verbindlichkeit.

Die Bezeichnung "Dummheit der Benutzer" hat etwas höflicher formuliert Einzug in die MRL gehalten mit der "vorhersehbaren Fehlanwendung".


----------



## Blockmove (28 Juni 2016)

@steven

Mal andersrum gefragt:
Die Anlage ist von euch. Ihr habt wahrscheinlich alle Unterlagen zur CE-Kennzeichnung bei euch.
Was ist dann so schlimm an einer wesentlichen Änderung?
Du bewertest deine neuen Gefahren (musst du ja eigentlich sowieso), erweiterst die Betriebsanleitung und die Doku und fertig.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Tommi (28 Juni 2016)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Dass du einen anderen Blickpunkt wählen musst und die Fragen nochmals beantworten musst
> Im Ernst:
> Das Papier schimpft sich nicht umsonst Interpredationspapier. Es bleibt unheimlich viel Raum für Auslegung und Interpredation.
> Wenn wir uns bei den firmeninternen Diskussionen nicht einigen können, ziehen wir ext. Sachverständige hinzu. Und auch hier gab es schon reichlich Diskussionen.
> ...



Hallo Dieter,

so isses....... (das mit dem Muffensausen)..........

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Tommi (28 Juni 2016)

woher kommt eigentlich das Wort "Muffensausen?"

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## stevenn (29 Juni 2016)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Folgende Interpretationen:
> 
> Du automatisierst eine Bewegung ... Dadurch entstehen neue Gefährdungen -> Wesentliche Änderung
> Die Bewegung gab es eigentlich schon bisher ... Durch die Automatisierung  wird die Anlage sicherer -> keine wesentliche Änderung
> ...


Eigentlich ist es genau der zweite Punkt. So würde ich momentan auch argumentieren.


----------



## stevenn (29 Juni 2016)

jora schrieb:


> Wenn du vorher el. Energie an dem Arbeitsmittel hattest, ist es nicht zwangsläufig eine wes. Veränderung, wenn das Arbeitsmittel vorher komplett mechanisch war, dann wahrscheinlich schon. Es ist dabei komplet irrelevant, ob der Motor ein CE hat oder nicht, es geht nicht um die verwendeten Bauteile in der Betrachtung sondern um die mögliche Gefährdungen.


theoretisch stimme ich dir zu, aber in der Praxis gibt es den Fall "wenn das Arbeitsmittel vorher komplett mechanisch war, dann wahrscheinlich schon", denke ich nicht, zumindest für den Fall (wesentl. Änderung einer *Maschine*).


----------



## stevenn (29 Juni 2016)

M4NGO schrieb:


> Und egal was in irgendwelchen Normen steht und ob ich nach diesen Normen irgendetwas neu bewerten muss, würde ich zuerst mein Gewissen fragen, ob ich grade im Bereich Sicherheit mit (in deinem Fall) der Bewertung leben kann.
> 
> PS: Ach und beim Thema Sicherheit sollte man immer an die Dummheit, als auch an den Ideenreichtum der Menschen denken. Grade was das überwinden von Sicherheitsaspekten angeht. (Zitat: „Meiner Meinung nach ist es sogar noch sicherer geworden, weil der Betreiber beim Verfahren seine Finger weg lassen kann.“)


Über mein Gewissen brauchen wir nicht reden  
Und was an dem Punkt,„Meiner Meinung nach ist es sogar noch sicherer geworden, weil der Betreiber beim Verfahren seine Finger weg lassen kann.“, falsch sein soll, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen
aber trotzdem danke für deine Meinung.


----------



## stevenn (29 Juni 2016)

Blockmove schrieb:


> @steven
> 
> Mal andersrum gefragt:
> Die Anlage ist von euch. Ihr habt wahrscheinlich alle Unterlagen zur CE-Kennzeichnung bei euch.
> ...


theoretisch hast du recht, ja.RBU ist kein Problem. praktisch muss ich dann eine neue Konformitätserklärung ausstellen, neues Typenschild, weil neues CE(neues Herstellerdatum, weil neue Maschine).Betriebsanleitung und Doku sind ca. 1300 Seiten dementsprechend anpassen und neu machen bzw. übersetzen lassen.
genauso muss ich prüfen ob der Kunde irgendwelche Änderungen gemacht hat, nicht das ich jetzt ein CE drauf mache, wo keins hingehört. Passt der Rest der Doku überhaupt noch?
oder wie machst du das?


----------



## stevenn (29 Juni 2016)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Besonders interessant ist es, wenn man von solch einem Sachverständigen eine verbindliche Aussage haben will. Dabei trennt sich nämlich sehr schnell die Spreu vom Weizen .
> Beratung und Normensuche bieten viele (aber Lesen können wir selber auch) ... will man aber eine konkrete und verbindliche Einzelfallbewertung, bekommen einige "Experten" auch das Muffensausen.
> 
> Gruß
> Dieter


So ein Experte (DÜV oder so  ) wollte mir was von PL 1, PL 2, PL 3 und PL4 erzählen   -> PL (Performance Level)    aber bitte nicht in dieses Thema abschweifen


----------



## jora (29 Juni 2016)

So trivial ist die Frage der wesentlichen Veränderung nicht.
Wenn es eine wesentliche Veränderung ist, MUSS der Stand der Technik eingehalten werden, bei einer Änderung muss der Stand der Technik nur berücksichtigt werden.

Die Auswirkungen sind klar, um so älter das Arbeitsmittel, um so ekliger die Anpassungen an den Stand der Technik.

Alternativ könnte ich hier evtl VOR der Änderung ein sicherheitstechn. Update empfehlen. Eine Arbeitsmittel sicherer zu machen, ist nie verkehrt  Danach könnte ggf. die wes. Veränderung auch zufälligerweise mit abgesichert worden sein und kann somit nur als Änderung eingestuft werden.,

Zu dem "Experten", nicht nur um Arbeitsschutz laufen geniale Leite rum... Ich hatte da mal eine Firma, von der es zu mir schriftlich hieß "Natürlich können wir auch den SIHL" und so hat der mehrfach n SIL geschrieben...


----------



## stevenn (29 Juni 2016)

jora schrieb:


> Alternativ könnte ich hier evtl VOR der Änderung ein sicherheitstechn. Update empfehlen. Eine Arbeitsmittel sicherer zu machen, ist nie verkehrt  Danach könnte ggf. die wes. Veränderung auch zufälligerweise mit abgesichert worden sein und kann somit nur als Änderung eingestuft werden.,


damit hat man nichts gewonnen. dann ist das sicherheitstechnische Update eine wesentliche Veränderung. "sicherheitstechisches Update" gibt es in der MRL nicht


----------



## jora (29 Juni 2016)

Bei der Anforderung der Beurteilung der wesentlichen Veränderung befinden wir uns formal NICHT im Bereich des ProdSG´s sondern in der BetrSichV. Die Sifa hat die Aufgabe die Änderung zu beurteilen, sollte "nichts" dabei heraus kommen, ist es keine wes. Veränderung -> alle sind happy.
Siehe hierzu BetrSichV, §3, (7), 1.


Zusätzlich sind sich alle Fachkräfte wahrscheinlich einig, das die Erhöhung der Sicherheit nicht zu einer wes. Veränderung führen darf. Dies würde dem grundlegenden Sicherheitsgedankten der BetrSichV wiedersprechen. So würde der Betreiber NIE etwas an seinem Arbeitsmittel sicherer machen wollen.

Somit bleibe ich dabei, das man viel gewonnen hat  (und ich bin mit dieser Meinung nicht alleine)


----------



## stevenn (29 Juni 2016)

jora schrieb:


> Bei der Anforderung der Beurteilung der wesentlichen Veränderung befinden wir uns formal NICHT im Bereich des ProdSG´s sondern in der BetrSichV.


Auszüge aus dem Interpretationspapier

_Dieses Interpretationspapier ist die überarbeitete, an das neue Produktsicherheitsgesetz1
(ProdSG) und die neuesten Erkenntnisse der Risikobeurteilung angepasste Fassung_

_Wie im bisherigen GPSG ist auch im neuen ProdSG ein gebrauchtes Produkt, das gegenüber
seinem ursprünglichen Zustand wesentlich verändert wird, als neues Produkt anzusehen_

_In Bezug auf Maschinen ist auch der Leitfaden5 der Europäischen Kommission für die MRL
hinzuzuziehen. Dieser enthält folgende Erläuterung unter § 72:
„Die MRL gilt auch für Maschinen, die auf gebrauchten Maschinen basieren, welche
so wesentlich verändert worden sind, dass sie als neue Maschinen angesehen werden
können. Es stellt sich damit die Frage, ab wann ein Umbau einer Maschine als
Bau einer neuen Maschine gilt, welche der Maschinenrichtlinie unterliegt. Es ist nicht
möglich, präzise Kriterien zu formulieren, mit denen diese Frage in jedem Einzelfall
beantwortet wird.“_

dafür taucht ProdSG aber oft auf


----------



## jora (29 Juni 2016)

Das ist klar, ABER:
Der Herstellungsprozess des ARBEITSMITTEL ist beendet, wodruch das ProdSG keinen Einfluss mehr hat. Wie man schon an der Bezeichnung erkennt, befinden wir uns damit im Bereich des Arbeitsschutzes (ArbSchG). 
Klar bezieht sich die Interpretation aufs ProdSG, aber was ist, wenn es keine wes. Veränderung ist, wird diese Änderung dann im rechtsfreien Raum durchgeführt?

der allgemeine Ablauf:
1. Maschine wird hergestellt -> MRL <-> ProdSG, ...
2. Maschine wird inverkehr gebracht -> Übergang von Herstellung zu Betreiben
3. Maschine wird als Arbeitsmittel gesehen -> ArbschG - BetrSichV
4. Beurteilung Wes. Veränderung unter dem ProdSG?

Ich denke Punkt 4 macht deutlich, dass das ProdSG hier nichts mehr zu tun hat. Das Arbeitsmittel unterliegt dann "nurnoch" den Vorgaben des ArbSchG. Bei einer Änderung des Arbeitsmittels muss die SiFa überprüfen, ob es sich um eine Änderung (BetrSichV) oder wesentlichen Veränderung (ProdSG) handelt. Sollte sich keine wesentliche Veränderung ergeben, so bleibt das Betriebsmittel unter den Vorgaben des Arbeitsschutzes, wenn es sich um eine wes. Veränderung handelt, dann haben wir wieder eine Maschine und fallen unters ProdSG.

In Deutschland ist diese Trennung viel deutlicher wie in anderen eurp. Ländern, da ist dies wesentlich fließender, somit muss man aber in D auf diese Differenzierung einen besonderen Wert legen.


----------



## Safety (29 Juni 2016)

Hallo,
Jora hat absolut Recht. Das ProdSG 9. Verordnung (MRL) kommt als Gesetz erst wieder in das Spiel, wenn es eine wesentliche Veränderung wird. Ansonsten ist es ein Umbau nach BetrSichV.
Das bedeutet nicht das die MRL nicht als Stand der Technik zur Bewertung und Beurteilung gilt.
@ Jora
Leider wird das in Europa von Land zu Land sehr unterschiedlich gesehen. Macht einem den Sachverhalt auch nicht leichter.


----------



## Blockmove (29 Juni 2016)

Safety schrieb:


> Ansonsten ist es ein Umbau nach BetrSichV.
> Das bedeutet nicht das die MRL nicht als Stand der Technik zur Bewertung und Beurteilung gilt.



Und damit hast du dann viel Freude bei Altanlagen 
Eigentlich ist der Betreiber verpflichtet seine Anlagen in einem sicheren Zustand zu halten.
Und das heißt auch, dass sie irgendwann mal sicherheitstechnisch modernisiert werden müssen.
Aber spätestens wenn man so eine Anlage ändert (egal ob wesentlich oder nicht), musst du sie dir genauer anschauen und dann ist evtl. eine komplette Überarbeitung der Sicherheitstechnik notwendig.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Safety (29 Juni 2016)

Hallo Dieter,
mit „Altmaschinen“ habe ich fast Täglich meinen Spaß.
Aber ansonsten habe ich nichts Gegenteiliges zu Deinem Post geschrieben!?


----------



## stevenn (30 Juni 2016)

@jora: ja ok du hast ja recht, aber unter ...



jora schrieb:


> Alternativ könnte ich hier evtl VOR der Änderung ein sicherheitstechn. Update empfehlen. Eine Arbeitsmittel sicherer zu machen, ist nie verkehrt  Danach könnte ggf. die wes. Veränderung auch zufälligerweise mit abgesichert worden sein und kann somit nur als Änderung eingestuft werden.,


... kann ich mir irgendwie nicht so richtig was vorstellen. und _"...Danach könnte ggf. die wes. Veränderung auch zufälligerweise mit abgesichert worden sein"_ halte ich schon für eine gewagte Aussage. *Ich hab auch einen anderen Blickwinkel*, da ich nur Hersteller bin und der Kunde zu mir kommt und eine Modernisierung seines Prüfstandes will (den wir meistens gebaut haben). wie würdest du es in so einer Situation sehen? In welchem "Gesetzesbereich" würden wir uns da befinden, ProdSG oder BetrSV?


----------



## Safety (30 Juni 2016)

Hallo Stevenn,
warum soll es in Deinem beschrieben Fall anders sein.
Die Maschine gehört dem Verwender und der bewegt sich im Rechtsraum der BetrSichV nun Modernisiert Ihr eine Maschine und da muss genau so geprüft werden ob Ihr die Maschine so verändert habt, dass es eine „NEU“ Maschine wird. Nur dann muss die komplette Maschine nach ProdSG 9. Verordnung behandelt werden.
Du kannst natürlich auch Deine Bewertung immer in Richtung wesentliche Veränderung ausführen. Steht Dir frei, aber dann ist es eine „NEU“ Maschine und alles muss dem Stand der MRL 2006/42/EG entsprechen. Und denke auch mal über andere Richtlinien nach, die Maschine wird neu in Verkehr gebracht.
Es gibt viele die diesen Sachverhalt nicht wirklich erkennen und dann ein wenig an der Maschine verbessern und dann eine neue CE- Kennzeichnung anbringen ohne die ganze Maschine mit Dokumentation auf Stand zu bringen. Was schlicht Weg falsch ist und zu größeren Rechtlichen Problemen führen kann, da man jetzt auch bei einem Problem die zu dem Zeitpunkt gültigen harmonisierten Normen zum Überprüfen heranzieht.
Verstehen muss man das der / die Gesetzgeber keine Investitionen verhindern will.


----------



## jora (30 Juni 2016)

stevenn schrieb:


> @jora: ja ok du hast ja recht, aber unter ...
> 
> 
> ... kann ich mir irgendwie nicht so richtig was vorstellen. und _"...Danach könnte ggf. die wes. Veränderung auch zufälligerweise mit abgesichert worden sein"_ halte ich schon für eine gewagte Aussage. *Ich hab auch einen anderen Blickwinkel*, da ich nur Hersteller bin und der Kunde zu mir kommt und eine Modernisierung seines Prüfstandes will (den wir meistens gebaut haben). wie würdest du es in so einer Situation sehen? In welchem "Gesetzesbereich" würden wir uns da befinden, ProdSG oder BetrSV?



Komm doch nicht mit so guten Fragen 
Spass bei Seite, du hast da Recht, ist in der Konstellation schwierigt, dafür braucht man gewitze Vertrieber, die auch von mehr eine Ahnung haben müssen, wie nur vom Verkaufen und dem Produkt.
Grundsätzlich kann der Betreiber wen auch immer beauftragen, das Arbeitsmittel auf den Stand der Technik zu bringen, bzw. einen Umbau beauftragen, in dem der Stand der Technik berücksichtigt wird. Dafür muss man aber VOR dem eigentlichen Umbau gedanken machen, wie man das Problem löst. 
Somit kannst du als "Dienstleister" auch eine Änderung unter der BetrSichV durchführen, wobei hier der Vetragstext ebenfalls sehr wichtig ist.

Ggf. solltest du bei einem anstehenden Projekt externe Unterstützung suchen, damit du die Denkweise sowie das Vorgehen dir aneignen kannst 

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Safety (30 Juni 2016)

Hallo, vielleicht sollte man das anderst formulieren.
Man macht eine GBU und erkennt das eine Nachrüstung notwendig ist, diese wir dann auch durchgeführt und man verbessert die Sicherheit der Maschine also keine wesentliche Veränderung.
Denn eine Prüfung einer wesentlichen Veränderung geht nur an einer schon sicheren Maschine. Nun wird geplant die Maschine umzubauen, eine weitere Bewertung des Umbaus wird natürlich auf Grundlage der vorhandenen Sicherheitstechnik vorgenommen. Ich sehe in dieser Vorgehensweise keinen Gesetzesverstoß, sondern ganz im Gegenteil eine Verbesserung des Arbeitsschutzes.
Ziel ist und bleibt eine sichere Maschine.


----------

